# Mika



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok guys as promised here are a couple of pics of Mika.



















I have one more pic on my phone but i'll upload that asap. But that's all i have guys


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg how addorable :001_wub: xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Awwww Mika is sooo cute!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww gorgeous puppy!!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awwww mika is scrumptious !!!! i wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

poochimama said:


> awwww mika is scrumptious !!!! i wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


You have your own puppies! Greedy


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikka is a real sweetie.
Sooooooooooooo Cute.:biggrin:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks guys he's a darling..but he also can be a pain in the butt lol! But i love him!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hehe never too many pooooooodles for me!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

poochimama said:


> hehe never too many pooooooodles for me!!


Yes there are especially as you breed them!!!!!! You can't have Mika! I won't let you!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

What a cutie pie. Look at those big, beautiful eyes!
Do you know if he's going to stay apricot?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

the breeder said he would...i hope he does!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

He probably will. 
Oscar wasn't as dark as Mika, so he's turned cream but I knew that.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

He's so tired now. Spent a good 20 mins trying to teach him the Down command and he's pooped out.. he hasn't been for a walk yet i'm wondering whether i should take him out or not......Dante def needs a walk anyhow. i don't want to tire him out any further.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mika is Gorgeous:001_wub: hes a beautiful colour x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Mika is Gorgeous:001_wub: hes a beautiful colour x


Thanks Noushka


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a cute pic we took of him when he was like.....i don't know 13 weeks old.....We wanted to see how much he weighed.....and surprisingly he was so good about it all.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

So cute, look at him checking out how much he weighs! He wants to know!  I did that with Osc but now he's too heavy for the food scales!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> So cute, look at him checking out how much he weighs! He wants to know!  I did that with Osc but now he's too heavy for the food scales!


I don't know if he'd have the patience to do that again though...lol!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

tastic pis what an absolute cutie!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> tastic pis what an absolute cutie!!


Thanks he is a darling.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's more pics of him - i took some of him outside too


----------



## pooch (Apr 2, 2009)

He is is just adorable, he reminds me of Lola when she was ickle!

Sorry if I've missed it on here his breed or am being rather slow but what breed is he?

S
x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

pooch said:


> He is is just adorable, he reminds me of Lola when she was ickle!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed it on here his breed or am being rather slow but what breed is he?
> 
> ...


Hi  He's a toy poodle, and he is a darling. I will have more pics to come soon because he's been to the groomers today and he looks a little different. Not sure if i like how different he looks, but oh well, i still love him.


----------



## pooch (Apr 2, 2009)

He looks a real character!

It is certainly a shock when they come back from the parlour.....You will have to post photos of Mikas new hair style!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

great pics...................!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics of Mika in the garden - Looking forward to seeing pics of the new haircut


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Great pics of Mika in the garden - Looking forward to seeing pics of the new haircut


I have to say he doesn't look that much different. He did when i came home after he'd been groomed and all. The only thing different his hair from his feet has been totally trimmed off and he did have haircut just not so much of it and the groomer gave him a bath which made his hair colour look lighter - of course it was lighter he was stinky and dirty. The only thing i can say i am not happy about is that the groomer didn't cut his nails! Grr!

I'll post some pics later today. Right now i am chilling out


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

i can really see the similarities with bichon pups, not the colour though lol. very cute.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

bichonsrus said:


> i can really see the similarities with bichon pups, not the colour though lol. very cute.


You know what so could i!

I saw a bichon a few months ago and it was so beautiful but i didn't know it was a bichon so when i went to ask the owner if it was a toy poodle she said no its a bichon! Such a cute breed though


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Awww I love him. Looks so cheeky. I remember Cheeko being all fluffy and cute like that


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Cheeko

Here is the link for the most recent pics i took of him - when i say recent i mean last month lol

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...-said-mika-had-been-groomed-while-i-away.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

He is soooo lovely 

Bless his little face xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

rainy said:


> He is soooo lovely
> 
> Bless his little face xx


I know you love him rainy


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> I know you love him rainy


He really reminds me of my Mum best friends little dog Pippa when i was a kid, she was lovely


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

rainy said:


> He really reminds me of my Mum best friends little dog Pippa when i was a kid, she was lovely


I promise to post more pics as soon as i can find the bloody charger for my camera batteries lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> I promise to post more pics as soon as i can find the bloody charger for my camera batteries lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww, he is lovely


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Mika is one cutiepie:001_wub:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks hun. Those pics were taken when he was a puppy, thats like, 2 years ago now...i will add some recent ones of him soon. He looks no different really LOL


----------

